# Betta tank mates



## DarkDave (Aug 17, 2007)

I have been thinking about setting up a small betta tank. My lfs has an 8 gal tank deal going and think that would be good for a betta and something else. I read that betta's do not get along with any shrimp, but could they do well with an african frog? Any other ideas other than a mystery snail?


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

For Bettas, since their origins are in asian rice paddles, they're used to smaller 'houses' rather than larger tanks - your 8 gallon would be more than enough to house a happy Betta. Expect many-a-bubble nest (provided filtration doesn't interfere). 

In an 8 gallon, you could house two or three Cory catfish (there are many variations so it's quite fun to select). They're fine fish, and quite entertaining. You also don't need to worry about too much conflict since they're on an opposing strata of the tank. They're also very hardy (if that's an issue). In an 8 gal there's not much else you can do, it's quite a cramped space for more than a few dwellers.

Also, when selecting your filtration, I'd suggest a HoB filter that's for a 20 gallon. Don't worry about over-agitating the surface if you're hoping for a bubble nest now and then - there are output settings. The current also shouldn't be too strong on the low - medium setting. 

Good luck.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I have an 8g tank and in it I have 2 mystery snails and 3 armano shrimp. I have never heard that bettas don't get along with shrimp as long as the shrimp are big enough not to be seen as food. The snails also are good options and many people keep these with bettas.

I personally would not recommend the cories, simply because they are happiest in groups of 6 or more of their own species, and an 8g tank does not allow for this amount of fish. You could look into pygmy cories which are much smaller, and 6 of these would fit in your tank but I would be wary of your betta attacking them as they are often sold as young fish and as such may be small enough for your betta to think that he's getting his dinner.

My recommendation would be 3-4 amano shrimp as these are arge enough not to be eaten, or 1 or 2 mystery snails.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

The thing about bettas and tankmates is that every betta is different. An otto or 2, some small schooling fish (rasboras or small, peaceful tetras), 6 of the smallest cories (C. pygmeus, hasbrosus, or hastatus) or 4 of the next to smallest (C. sanjuan, guapore, or panda), might be fine. An ADF or 2 should be fine. Mystery snails are no problem.

All this said, keep an eye on things. If the betta goes ballistiic on the new addition, have a bail out solution. If you go with smaller fish, make sure that you have some nice heavy plantings for them to hide in when the betta chases them.


----------



## DarkDave (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. Any problems with an african dwarf frog?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

DarkDave said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Any problems with an african dwarf frog?


I have no personal experience with them but have heard of a number of people keeping them with bettas without problems.

Just, like tophat said, make sure you have a bail out situation ready.

Good luck!


----------



## gus6464 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have 3 panda cory with my betta and they do just fine. They go all over the bottom of the tank and are very fun fish to look at. Some of the liveliest fish I have ever seen.


----------



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)

my ten gallon has a 2 year old betta he is very aggressive but for some reason he loves his frogs! him and the adf play together, yes play! the frog sits on the top of the tank in zen position as some call it and the betta pushes him around its very funny! i also have a chinese algea eater in the tank he is very aggressive as well and all three get along fantasticly! the betta even shares his "hut" with my frog but hell chase the algea eater out. if your going to do shrimp dont get ghoast shrimp i made that mistake and 20 minutes later they were shredded! good luck!


----------



## Quick (Oct 3, 2007)

*my tank mates so far...*

i have a Betta in my 25 gallon tank now with 2 dwarf gouramis and i have no issues what so ever!!!!


----------



## ShortFuse (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 6 Bleeding Hearts, 1 Betta and 1 Dwarf Gourami in my 28 gallon. The Betta showboats around the tank often with his mouth open, but no one seems to mind him. I added a heavy floating plant and he spends most of his time in there. It seems that with proper planting these fish get along ok. Then again, they have only been together for 3 days now, so there is still opportunity for some fighting.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

any updates from anyone? im really curious to see if there are workable solutions to the betta community tank thing 

id be interested to see if a betta would get along with my 2 blue gouramis since they would be roughly the same size.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Bettas can work in a community tank. Bettas can be an utter disaster to a community tank. It all depends on the betta and the other fish in the tank, and you can't tell ahead of time. That's the bad. The good is you can transfer the betta to a tiny tank temporarily (a good size flower vase will work short term) while you put together a better solution to house it if things go south.

I mean, common sense suggests that you should avoid putting a betta in with territorial top swimmers, bright colored fish with long, flowing fins, and proven fin nippers, but beyond that, the field is wide open. It also ought to help to add the betta last (I would suspect).


----------



## mibi_fibi (Jul 5, 2007)

My set up is a 6gal tank with a betta, 3 amano shrimp, and 3 glowlight tetras. The tetras stay relatively small, and are really pretty to watch. The shrimp are quite entertaining too.
The star of the show is always the betta, makes me laugh everyday with his curious behaviour.
Everyone gets along very well. Seems to be a happy balance.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

> It also ought to help to add the betta last (I would suspect).


Definitely! I have founf with mine that if he is the last fish in the tank, he seems to respect that he is in another fishes territory but if I add anything he attacks it. 

Also however, if I take him out the tank he has been living in for an hour or so and keep him in a little bowl temporarily during these couple of hours, and add a fish while he is out he forgets that he ever lives there and is happy with the new fish.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Falina said:


> Also however, if I take him out the tank he has been living in for an hour or so and keep him in a little bowl temporarily during these couple of hours, and add a fish while he is out he forgets that he ever lives there and is happy with the new fish.


That absolutely should work. I have read of the same practice when trying to add fish to a tank with puffers or cichlids, and they are loads smarter than bettas (pretty fish, but about as sharp as a sackful of wet mice.) :wink:


----------



## GregV (Aug 10, 2007)

I love the tip julie! 




tophat665 said:


> (pretty fish, but about as sharp as a sackful of wet mice.) :wink:


Lol tophat, wet mice can be VERY sharp if you stick your hand in the bag, depending on what end of the mouse you get  lol but either way it gave me a good laugh.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

GregV said:


> Lol tophat, wet mice can be VERY sharp if you stick your hand in the bag, depending on what end of the mouse you get  lol but either way it gave me a good laugh.


Point taken.  It's an old Foghorn Leghorn line.


----------

